# ebay melted gold pins



## ritehere (Mar 18, 2013)

Has anyone bought these before? And if so after refining how much was the amount of gold you got.


----------



## resabed01 (Mar 18, 2013)

Search the forum for "ebay gold drops" and you will find lots to read about this scam.


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 18, 2013)

ritehere said:


> Has anyone bought these before? And if so after refining how much was the amount of gold you got.




It doesn't matter if anyone here bought these before, or after refining how much was the amount of gold they got. It is a losing proposition to buy these melted blobs at any price. If you want to refine pins, then look for pins to refine, not blobs of unknown metals.

Jim


----------



## philddreamer (Mar 18, 2013)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=15366&p=163338&hilit=melted+gold+pins+e+bay#p155518


----------



## ericrm (Mar 18, 2013)

ritehere said:


> Has anyone bought these before? And if so after refining how much was the amount of gold you got.



you sir , i want to give you a round of aplaud, i have read here many time about poeple who complaint because they have bought o.1% Au melted in a blob and rather than take the blame for buying wihout knowing what they actualy buy, they just cry out lood that they got screwed ... :roll: ... you rather then buy something that you dont have a clue about ,you have asked question and done your search... clap clap clap ... if i where you i would stay away from those blob ,they are heater low grade pin melted together (if the seller is honest in his description) or a blob of yellow brass sprinkled with hope and dream under a yellow light ....


----------



## galenrog (Mar 18, 2013)

Got to agree with everyone else. These are bad deals designed to fool people. Even a few smart people fall for this. Follow the link left by philddreamer and read. Use the forum search tool to find additional threads on this. Read, study, understand.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Mar 19, 2013)

These gold pin drops probably have less than 1% gold in them. How are you going to get that 1% out?

Do you have a copper cell to dissolve the copper and recover the gold values as anode slimes?

Can you melt, and atomize, and process from that point on?

The amount of money you would spend on equipment, and materials, consumables, labor etc would not be worth the gold you might extract.

Scott


----------



## Catfish Bob (Mar 20, 2013)

Hello, 

This topic is what brings me to this forum as well. Although I am not looking to invest in gold drops. I have been a part time/hobby scrapper since as I was old enough to haul in material. Things have really slowed down a bit for me because I spend fifty to sixty hours a week at my actual job. 

For the longest time I was just taking in computers whole to the junk yard for iron price. Then one day I took one apart and after seeing all the shinny gold looking material I got to looking online and seen that their is gold in them. 

Now I'm starting to take the computers apart as I can get them and separate all their parts the best I can. I really enjoy taking them apart because they are small and don't take up much room like iron scrap. Plus I like using my drills and other tools. Some weeks I might not get a single computer and other weeks I might get five or six, mostly old dirty dusty junk that no one would want to buy for reuse. Or it least I wouldn't. 

Anyway back to why I'm here. 
Obviously you guys are melting gold pins and taking apart cpu's, processors and the likes to get all sorts of goodies. I've been watching prices of the gold pins on ebay and came across the guys selling the unknown drops that are made with the gold bearing pins. 

Are you folks getting .99 gold out of the pins? 
If I get into selling pins and cpus,ram, etc, on e-bay, would I be selling to people getting real .99 gold out of the material or am I becoming part of some scam?


----------

